# Keg Stand



## Big Mike (Sep 9, 2005)

I didn't take this one...becuase I'm the one doing the Keg Stand.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 9, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA..NICE!!!!!!


----------



## errant_star (Sep 9, 2005)

Now that is SOOOO canadian, eh?!!!!


----------



## Middlemarch (Sep 9, 2005)

That's what I call male bonding!


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 9, 2005)

You're fly's undone mike!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 9, 2005)

bunch a crazy canucks!!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 10, 2005)

Molson


----------



## Meysha (Sep 10, 2005)

What on earth are you doing there???


----------



## Patrick (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh now that brings back memories!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> What on earth are you doing there???



Haven't you heard of the time honored tradition of the Keg Stand?  

You do a hand stand on a keg (usually requires help) and then have someone put the spout into your mouth and then you drink as much beer as you can.

I don't think my fly was actually open...at least I hope it wasn't.  I think it's only the flap is bent and the zipper is visible.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 12, 2005)

wow... I've never been to one of those parties. Actually, I've never been to a party with a keg. hahaha We civilised people stick to spirits! :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2005)

awesome! I don't think I've ever actually seen one of those done! Though I did find a kegstand game somewhere...I'll have to find it...


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2005)

Here it is...it's the one called 'Last Man Standing: Keg Stand'

http://www.skankpost.com/forums/index.php?act=Arcade

And before you ask, this is a forum that my boyfriend discovered quite a while ago that is created by some of the kids that go to his university (not his friends!)


----------

